# Cowl Water Leak - GTO w/AC



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

I’m writing to see if anyone has a fix for a water leak coming in around the gasket where the AC/Heater box attaches to passenger side kick panel. My ‘65 GTO has factory air and the AC/heater box under the dash pulls in fresh air from cowl through the kick panel. When I pour water on the cowl in runs down inside the fender and most of it drains out the bottom of the fender but a small amount drains into the interior floor board. It appears to be coming in around the rubber gasket where the AC/heater box is attached to the inside metal kick panel. Has anyone else had this problem, if so what was the fix? Thank you!


----------

